# Basic Equipment Needed for Taking Care of Aquatic Plants



## cryptocoryne (Jan 17, 2005)

I was just wondering what you guys feel are the necessary items (outside of CO2 stuff) in a "toolbox" for keeping aquatic plants? I was thinking along the lines of tweezers, clippers, etc.

My uncle is in New Jersey right now and I was thinking of asking him to get some of the stuff I'd eventually be needing since I haven't met a lot of people who are into planted tanks over here.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Quite honestly, most of the tools I use for plants are just household staples. Plain clean sharp scissors work well, and a good set of tweezers are handy. I do have a kit with long handled things, but when I come right down to it, I still do the best with my own hands.
There is a thread somewhere with a list of things people listed that are important to have on hand. If I find it, I'll post it for you.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

What type of materials are safe/not safe in the tank? DO you use the staples to keep things in place? When they rust does it cause problems?


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

iris600 said:


> DO you use the staples to keep things in place? When they rust does it cause problems?


I believe JanS meant staples as in something having widespread and constant use or appeal, not a u-shaped metal loop.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Something you will want to add to your "tool box" is a Python or DIY python. If you have ever done WC's with a bucket and then try a Python type WC, you will kick yourself for not trying it sooner


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

My tookit:

1. Fiskars "Floral Snip" scissors (spring loaded and mo' comfy than reg. scissors).

2. 11 inch "needle nose" tweezers.

3. toothbrush.

4. blade for scraping glass.

5. a set of hose/tube brushes (including the kind with a cord for pulling through filter hoses).

6. a variety of buckets and tubs.

7. Python water changer.

And I also have a Vortex diatom filter, which is nice to have but not essential. I usually only break it out after I do something that churns up the substrate (major replanting, removing monster sword or crypt, etc).

That's all the stuff I ever use.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Rob G said:


> I believe JanS meant staples as in something having widespread and constant use or appeal, not a u-shaped metal loop.


Oops, yes I did mean staples in the respect Rob G just stated. Just for the record though, you can use the office, staple gun type staples to attach things like Java Fern to driftwood with no ill effects. In fact it's much safer for your fish since there is no nylon line or rubber band for them to happen to get tangled up in if it comes loose.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But staples do rust, don't they?


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

Not the stainless steel ones you can buy at the Borg. (Home Depot)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> But staples do rust, don't they?


Regular staples do rust, but I read an article by Karen Randall a few years ago saying it's perfectly safe to let them rust in your tank, being that they are so small, and wouldn't do a thing to alter your water chemistry. By the time they rust down, the plants have gotten a good foothold, and it works very well.
I was always skeptical about doing it, but after reading her article I tried it and it works great.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Crypt... I use my hands for planting, I find tweezers/tongs too bothersome and awkward.

Other tools I have are

1) Scrapers... for cleaning glass. 
2) Toothbrush, Scotch bright pads, hose brush... for cleaning equipment.
3) python... for removing water/adding water to the tanks.
4) Scissors... for pruning.


----------



## cryptocoryne (Jan 17, 2005)

I've heard of the Python but unfortunately, we don't have that over here - at least not that I know.

I'm glad that most of the stuff are pretty common. I was just thinking that maybe tweezers and stuff for planting would be less "stressful" for the plants. At least this means less "start-up" costs for the hobby. I'll just probably get some of those extended tweezers at the very least since I have trouble reaching the bottom of my tanks (wheelchair-bound).

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm still reading up on CO2 stuff so I'll probably be asking a few more questions regarding that after a few days.


----------



## Chuck H (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey crypt,

Are waterbeds common in the Philippines? If so, then you can build your own Python (or even better have someone else do it for you :wink: ). Check out this DIY Python article at Cichlid-Forum for instructions.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, one thing I forgot to mention is long handled tongs/grabbers. I have a tank that I can't reach the bottom of too, and the tongs come in really handy in many situations - even if you drop something in and can't reach it.


----------



## cryptocoryne (Jan 17, 2005)

Chuck H said:


> Hey crypt,
> 
> Are waterbeds common in the Philippines? If so, then you can build your own Python (or even better have someone else do it for you :wink: ). Check out this DIY Python article at Cichlid-Forum for instructions.


Thanks. I think waterbeds are readily available here. Nice information. I'll probably try out making one of these while I'm researching on plants and planted tanks.


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

one thing that i use a lot is just a simple piece of wire 15" long. the end has a 90 degree angle with only 1/2" bend on it. iuse it to pick out daed leaves, push riccia into the substrate and rearange stem plants after i do water changes (plants tend to fall over and dont look natural after WC). simple piece pf equipment, but i use it almost daily.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

A fellow aquariast told me about using a simple old credit card to clean the glass. Doesn't scrape glass and very effective.

Chris


----------

